
Making Your Complex Distributed System Transparent with Distributed Tracing - caffeineninja
http://engineering.life360.com/engineering/2016/06/23/incorporating-lightstep/
======
XerxesDGreat
Hey there, I'm the author of this post, and quite flattered my team posted it
here! Any rate, thought I'd pop in, say hi, and offer to answer questions
anyone might have on this topic.

